# بنزوات الصوديوم



## رائد شحاته (3 مايو 2010)

ما هى خواص مادة بنزوات الصوديوم وهل لها علاقة بالصابون السائل أو بمعنى آخر هل تزيل العفونة والريم الذى يصيب الصابون السائل


----------



## abue tycer (3 مايو 2010)

*بنزوات الصوديوم معلومات مفيدة*

بنزوات الصوديوم Sodium Bezoate
C7H5NaO2

1- التسمية العامة :
الدستور البريطاني : Sodium Bezoate
الدستور الأوروبي : Natrii benzoate
الدستور الأمريكي و الصيغ الوطنية الأمريكية : Sodium Bezoate
2- الأسماء المرادفة :
Benzoate of soda ; benzoic acid ; sodium salt ; E211.
3- التسمية الكيميائية و مواصفات كيميائية مساعدة :
Sodium benzoate [532-32-1]
4- الاستخدام الصيدلاني :
1) مادة حافظة فعالة ضد الجراثيم .
2) عامل مزلق في المحافظ و المضغوطات .
تستخدم بنزوات الصوديوم بالدرجة الأولى كمادة حافظة و ذلك في مستحضرات التجميل المنتجات الغذائية ، المستحضرات الصيدلانية .
يستخدم في المستحضرات المعطاة عن طريق الفم بنسبة (0.02 - 0.5)% و أما في المستحضرات الحقنية فيستخدم بتركيز 0.5% و أما في مستحضرات التجميل فيستخدم بتركيز (0.1 - 0.5)% إلا أن ما يحد من فائدته كمادة حافظة هو أن فعاليته محصورة في درجة محدودة من الـPH و يفضل استخدام بنزوات البوتاسيوم بدلاً من حمض البنزوئيك لأن انحلالية الأول في الماء أكبر إلا أنه يمكن أن يعطي طعماً غير مستحباً لبعض المستحضرات ، كما يستخدم بنزوات البوتاسيوم كعامل مزلق Lubricant في تحضير المضغوطات و ذلك بتراكيز تتراوح بين ( 2-5 )% و أما من الناحية السريرية ف، محاليل بنزوات الصوديوم المعطاة عن طريق الفم أو حقناً في الوريد تستخدم من أجل فحص وظائف الكبد Liver functions .
5- التأثير على صحة الجسم :
إن بنزوات الصوديوم المتناولة عن طريق الفم تقترن مع الغليسين في الكبد و تعطي حمض الهيبوريك Hipuric acid و الذي ينطرح عن طريق الكلية .
هذا و لابد من لفت انتباه القارئ إلى أن الأعراض الجهازية للتسمم بالبنزوات مشابهة تقريباً لتلك التي تحدث لدى التسمم بالساليسيلات ، و من جهة أخرى فإن تناول حمض البنزوئيك يمكن أن يسبب تخريشات شديدة في مخاطية المعدة و يؤهب لحدوث القرحة Ulcer .
إن أملاح البنزوات جيدة التحمل من قبل العضوية حتى و لو تم تناولها بجرعات كبيرة فمثلاً محلول من بنزوات الصوديوم الناتج عن حل 6 غ من البنزوات في 200 مل ماء مقطر ، يعطى عن طريق الفم من أجل فحص وظائف الكبد .
و تشمل الأعراض الجانبية التي تسببها بنزوات الصوديوم لدى استخدامها كسواغ في المستحضرات : الصدمة التأقية Anaphylaxis ، و حدوث الشرى Urticaria .
هذا و يجب عدم استخدام الكافئين و بنزوات الصوديوم حقناً عند حديثي الولادة و لكن تستخدم بنزوات الصوديوم من قبل بعض الأطباء لعلاج بعض أمراض الاستقلاب عند حديثي الولادة .
و يبلغ المقدار المسموح بتناوله من أملاح البنزوات محسوباً على أساس حمض البنزوئيك كما حدد من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية حتى 5 ملغ/كغ في اليوم .

LD50 (rat,IV) = 1.7 g/kg
LD50 (rat,oral) = 4.1 g/kg

6- سلامة الاستعمال :
على العاملين في وحدات الإنتاج ارتداء القفازات البلاستيكية أو المطاطية و الواقيات العينية و ذلك لأن بنزوات الصوديوم لها تأثيرات مخرشة للعينين و الجلد .
7-التنافرات :
يتنافر بنزوات الصوديوم مع المركبات الرباعية ، الجيلاتين ، أملاح الحديد و أملاح الكالسيوم و أملاح المعادن الثقيلة متضمنة أملاح النحاس و الرصاص و الزئبق . تتناقص الفعالية الحافظة عند التداخل مع الكاؤولان أو المواد الفعالة سطحياً غير المتشردة .


----------



## chemicaleng (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
بنزوات الصوديوم تعمل كمادة حافظة فى الاوساط الحامضية لان الية عملها تعتمد على اطلاق حامض البنزويك فى الاوساط الحامضية 
واللة الموفق


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم Abue tycer انا اصنع كريمات من مواد طبيعية كالأعشاب و الخضرة والفواكه و الزيوت ولدي مجموعة أسئلة أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لها هل أستطيع استخدام مادة بنزوات الصوديوم كمادة حافظة للكريمات الخاصة بمحيط العين وكريمات التجميل بشكل عام وما النسبة التي يجب استخدامها وكيف تتم اضافتها يعني هل تحتاج الى حرارة ام ماذا وكيف تتم اذابتها وكم مدة حفظها للكريمات أي كم مدة صلاحيتها*أرجو المساعدة وآسفة للإطالة


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

انا برايي بالنسبة للكريمات ما بتزبط بنزوات الصوديوم 

ممكن إضافة بروببيل برابين وميتيل برابين وفي مادة اسما بارميثول 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

